# Gummy Charged Radio Question



## addisontodd (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm running Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 and for some reason, the LTE randomly drops during periods of extended streaming. Netflix via wifi tether, for example. It never did this on the Froyo Gummy Charged, and I'm wondering if I should flash a different radio. I'm confident flashing files, themes, and ROMS, but have never messed with radios before. 

Here's a screenshot of my baseband, etc: 
http://db.tt/afOmh5QO 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

I would suggest ditching Gummy.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I've used the EP4D radio with Gummycharged 2.0 FE without issue.
Just Odin the EP4D radio file. Use the PDA button in Odin, unless you like decorative paper weights.
Froyo is pretty week though.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Your radio means very little.

People have different results with different radios. Try a couple, if you want to stay on gummy. Gummy, however is no longer supported. I recommend that you go to an officially supported ROM, like TweakStock, Eclipse or Infinity.


----------



## addisontodd (Dec 22, 2011)

Bounced to TweakStock 1.1 last night, and so far I'm loving it. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

No problem. Glad I could help.


----------

